# White foam ring at top of honey in bottle



## frankthomas (Aug 2, 2012)

I have bees at two locations. When I extract I process and bottle the honey from each location separately. Honey from one location always ends up with this thin white foam ring in the bottle. The other location about 10 miles away does not. I allow honey from each location to settle in my bottling bucket for at least 3 days before bottling.

Any idea what causes these liitle rings on some honey?

Would the average customer consider that unappealing?

Thanks


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

I have seen that too. I wonder if it is viscosity. It seems that after it sits a while longer, the bubbles dissipate. G


----------



## Ken572 (May 13, 2015)

I just skim it off


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

x2


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

That the good stuff, not sure what causes it, but it is tasty. Average customer might inquiry about it, but I don't think they would find it unappealing. Notice no honey in the store ever has it? :scratch:


----------



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

I always thought it was was cappings that were too fine to catch in a filter. I've never had anyone even mention it, much less complain about it.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I believe it's air, incorporated into the honey when you extracted it, or when you handled it. 

What is your extracting system? How far does the honey fall when extracting or straining. Are you heatong your honey? Do you let it sit for awhile, warm, after filling your bottling tank to allow rhe air to settle to the top?


----------



## frankthomas (Aug 2, 2012)

I am just a hobbyist. 125 lbs of saleable honey this season from 2 locations. I extract all the honey exactly the same but the one location has the ring while the other has none. This is no big deal and actually I've tasted this white foamy and actually is very light and smooth and tastes good kind of like whipped. There must be some difference between the two batches that allows this. 
My extraction technique is a 4 med frame radial spun with a drill motor at high speed. After 8 frames I drain into a 5 gallon food grade pail with a 400 micron pail top filter. The drop is about 18". Maybe I should reduce that distance. once that pail is full I pour it into my bottling pail through a 600 micron filter. I let that sit for 3 days at room temp (70-75 degrees F) before I bottle. I do not heat the honey in any way. Just ambient temperature.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Have the white rings and it's dependent upon location as well. I don't know what it is and don't care yet. People who buy raw unfiltered honey are expecting some imperfections and that's how you tell it's real. Walmart's idea of pure crystal clear honey is actually less healthy than the stuff with the white rings imo. I call it "dead honey" because mine has living enzymes that are good for you in it. You gotta push this stuff man, like...you know? Hipsters actually listen.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Have you had a chance to check the moisture % with a refractometer? Sometimes honey that is just beginning to crystallize and ferment will create a foam that rises to the surface when warmed and reliquefied. Not saying that's what you have going on .. just wanted to throw it out there.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

If its white & not foamy it could be wax. If its foamy probably fermentation started.


----------



## frankthomas (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks Aunt Betty, I like your perspective. I agree that a natural unprocessed product is going to have flaws and that's a good thing. I am no longer concerned. I don't believe that it is fermentation because last years batch from the same location has the same thing and bottles that were 6-8 months old were just fine with no increase in the foam. Here's a pic of the ring...


----------



## Scpossum (May 4, 2014)

The honey I extracted this year has this same ring around it. First extraction so I do not have anything to compare it to.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Don't know but have stuck my finger into a jar, rubbed the white onto it, then tasted it, and it seemed to me like it was crystally for lack of a better word. It's edible anyway.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I usually get that towards the end of my bottling. After I extract, I let the bucket rest for a period of time. A day or more in a warm area is helpful. Tiny bits of wax and some bubbles end up on the top of the honey sitting in the bucket. I carefully extract until I have to tip the bucket. Usually by then some of that waxy, bubbly stuff is coming through the gate and all that honey is for my use. If it's a real thick coating, I'll skim it.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Probably just wax, but just to be safe you can ship the whole crop over to me. I will dispose of it responsibly


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

Ravenseye said:


> I usually get that towards the end of my bottling. After I extract, I let the bucket rest for a period of time. A day or more in a warm area is helpful. Tiny bits of wax and some bubbles end up on the top of the honey sitting in the bucket. I carefully extract until I have to tip the bucket. Usually by then some of that waxy, bubbly stuff is coming through the gate and all that honey is for my use. If it's a real thick coating, I'll skim it.


exactly my experience. it's mostly fine wax particles that make it through the strainer, and by being careful it only ends up in the very last jar. i'll fill that last jar a little more full and spoon it out (and eat it) after a day or two of settling. that jar can be still be sold but it's the one i'll keep if i'm needing some.


----------



## frankthomas (Aug 2, 2012)

KQ6AR said:


> Probably just wax, but just to be safe you can ship the whole crop over to me. I will dispose of it responsibly


Dan that is such a gracious offer. :lpf::lpf:


----------

